# Installing TTS LED Bi-Xenon on TT Bi-Xenon



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm opening this thread on the basis of a PM exchange Toshiba and I have had on the subject. While there has been a couple of threads on this subject they have largely been a debate between those who want to do it (often with the added complexity of Halogen to Bi-Xenon) and those who think they know how to do it, but have not actually done it (Think of two six year old boys theorizing about sex with girls and you get my point... :wink: )

The discussion so far.

Swapping TT Bi-Xenon headlamps for TTS LED Bi-Xenon headlamps would appear to be a simple, plug & play business with some unspecified (unknown/untested) VAGCOM programming.

Tosh believes this straight swap will result in the LED's working only in Side light mode and not as DRL's - This would imply, for cars with auto-sensing lamps, that the auto setting will have the LED's on only when the sensor calls for the headlamps to be on. The DRL setting would not turn the LED's on. To use the LED's as DRL's you would have to come off the Auto setting and manually select the side lights. 

The headlamp controller (I have learned from an outside source) on all TT 8J's fitted with Xenons is the same (8P0907391). So the idea that replacing this part might solve the DRL problem appears to be a dead end.

The next question then is if the CAN-Gateway controller is critical in this installation? Anyone know? I don't even know what a CAN-Gateway controller is.... :?

Helpful to this thread would be the experience of anyone who has done a TT Bi-Xenon to TTS LED Bi-Xenon installation with details of any parts replaced in addition to the headlamps and any limitations with regard to functionality (as described above).

As always in this forum, all input is welcome - but let's try and keep it to a Bi-Xenon to Bi-Xenon swap and not get sidelined into a discussion of swaping halogens and whether the light washers are needed or not.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jaq,

The controller for the LIGHT is the same for all Xenons 100%, be it with or without AFS with or without LEDs .
The controller we talked about is not the one strapped to the side of the light unit.

Its the central electronics which is different on the TTS's and RS's to other models.









This is what the wires all connect to and this is what gets coded (as well as the end controller) when you play with vagcom.

I'm selling a drivers side TTS headlight to the highest bidder.
Picture later.

O and from looking at this in detail over the last few days it "appears" that AFS can be retro fitted cheaply to the TTS lights. I'll come back on this when i know more.

FYI when looking at part number take note of the PR codes.
FM0 is basic cars, FN0 is S and RS cars


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you have a part number for this bit and where does it sit in the car?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sits next to the fusebox.










8P0 907 279 - cost £240.
I don't believe vagcom has all the setting options to recode this unit and ive no idea what std setting it comes with.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

My guy concurs, part number is 8P0907279N for this component and my man says it can be replaced. But good point about factory coding. Might not recognise my engine ECU, Haldex, MR ECU, etc. The part itself however, it not expensive (relatively speaking). PS. it is cheaper from my source.

I guess the question is, what does this control?

BTW - what did you highlight in the photo?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Latest I have from my "man in Germany" is confirmation that this controller only handles lights and such and is not responsible for any components related to the engine, transmission etc. In his opinion, replacing it should not be a problem. So the next issue would seem to be VAGCOM coding.


----------



## santa93 (Mar 21, 2009)

There are different versions of the of the controller (p/n is the same but last letter varies) primarily based on mj of car. I do not know what the difference is and if all can support TTS LED's fully. My TT Coupe 3.2Q is mj 2008 and has 8P0 907279K. Came with factory Xenons. To Swap to TTS Xenon w. LED I need:
8J0941029Q and 8J0941030Q (left and right TTS Xenon w LED housings) and had to change coding of the controller w vag-com or dealer VAS:
09 Central Electonics
change byte 21 from 25 to 26
(25= BI-Xenon with separate DLR)
(26= BI-Xenon with DLR LED)


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

santa93 said:


> There are different versions of the of the controller (p/n is the same but last letter varies) primarily based on mj of car. I do not know what the difference is and if all can support TTS LED's fully. My TT Coupe 3.2Q is mj 2008 and has 8P0 907279K. Came with factory Xenons. To Swap to TTS Xenon w. LED I need:
> 8J0941029Q and 8J0941030Q (left and right TTS Xenon w LED housings) and had to change coding of the controller w vag-com or dealer VAS:
> 09 Central Electonics
> change byte 21 from 25 to 26
> ...


Thanks santa - useful input. I guess you've not done this either yet. So far it would seem we need the Bi-Xenon headlamps, a new central controller (8P0907279N) and a VAGCOM to reprogram byte 21 to option 26 as noted above. Question of course is if this is ALL that is needed to make the swap work.


----------



## santa93 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've ordered the new LED housings and will do it together with dealer Monday a week from now (do not want to get any warranty trouble). The information is based on discussion with dealer electrician and some playing around with vag-com. My information is that both K and N versions of the controller should be OK. I'll let you know how it went after 8 days.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome! Someone takes the leap with a sympathetic dealer. Great stuff. I'm really curious to know if you'll get the LED's working as proper DRL's.


----------



## Youridin (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a question I just purchased a 2009 TT 2.0 quattro thats has Bi-Xenon headlights. If i order the tts headlights with the led running lights from my audi dealer, Can i just plug them in and they will work?


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

the answer is on top of the page, together with the subsequent answers...


----------



## Youridin (Mar 17, 2009)

OscarTango said:


> the answer is on top of the page, together with the subsequent answers...


you could of just said yes or no no need to try an be negative :wink:


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't think OscarTango meant to be rude - perhaps just expressing the frustration all of us suffering from "LED envy" have as we wait for someone to confirm it can be done and what it takes. It does appear however, that it is not plug 'n play as has been suggested by some vendors of TTS headlamp units.

Santa93 has lamps ordered and an installation planned with a sympathetic Audi dealer for next Monday. We're hoping for some good news. Keep an eye on this thread :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Singletrack said:


> We're hoping for some good news. Keep an eye on this thread :wink:


You might be but the TTS owners wont be as its down grades their cars :wink:


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Did I come across as being sarcastic ? :?: Good... what I meant to say was if you would have taken the time to read all of the above posts, you would have figured it out for yourself. Your question imposed that you didn't read any of it at all... therefore appearing blantently ignorant to the effort that the topic starter and contributors put into the topic.

But okay, I should have/could have included some smilies to make it sound less blunt. I'm sorry... 

I hope it will be relatively easy to convert the TTS lights, but to try something, I ordered a LED strip for 35 euro's and see if I can make it look okay with the method descibed in the thread about this very subject ( something for 15 pounds... ).

If it doesn't work, or looks tacky, I'll convert back to normal and leave it like it is... it's not worth 1000 euro's to me to get the LED DRL's...

Rant over...sorry, bad day...thanks for being a soundboard [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Youridin (Mar 17, 2009)

Singletrack said:


> I don't think OscarTango meant to be rude - perhaps just expressing the frustration all of us suffering from "LED envy" have as we wait for someone to confirm it can be done and what it takes. It does appear however, that it is not plug 'n play as has been suggested by some vendors of TTS headlamp units.
> 
> Santa93 has lamps ordered and an installation planned with a sympathetic Audi dealer for next Monday. We're hoping for some good news. Keep an eye on this thread :wink:


Thanks


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> You might be but the TTS owners wont be as its down grades their cars :wink:


Relax Tosh :wink: - no grill changes, no badge changes, just trying to get some LED instead of yellow DRL's 

I don't think the cognoscenti will be fooled and frankly, if I wanted a TTS - I'd get one, but (from a purely personal taste standpoint) I, (a) actually don't like the TTS grill/front end, and (b) prefer the sound of the six. In short I'm a confirmed S Line body/3.2 V6 guy. The TT RS will do more to down grade your car than a few "basic" TT's with LED's ever will....

One has to wonder how long it will be before the first TTS owner bolts a TT RS wing on the back


----------



## santa93 (Mar 21, 2009)

IT WORKS!! I did it today (or dealer did it for me with some hints from me), swapped my Bi-Xenon to TTS Bi-Xenon/LED. My car is a mj. 2008 TT Coupe 3.2Q with automatic lights 'auto'. After the swap everything that I have tested works including DRL and 'auto' light switch position. It was quite simple, only programming change needed in my configuration was the byte #21 change from value 25 to 26 (under 09 central electronics). For this to be as simple as mine I believe you need to have the K or N version of the controller (8P0 907 279K or N), if you don't you may need more cash i.e. change that part also.

Several people in Germany have done the swap too, and confirmed that it works. If you understand Deutsch you can check this long discussion http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/tt-cabrio-mj08-erfolgreich-auf-led-umgebaut-t1934942.html


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its a real shame,
These things should be kept for the S and RS only.
I feel violated and cheated.

Nothing personal and I'm not having a go.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Its a real shame,
> These things should be kept for the S and RS only.
> I feel violated and cheated.
> 
> Nothing personal and I'm not having a go.


We feel your pain :lol:


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Its a real shame,
> These things should be kept for the S and RS only.
> I feel violated and cheated.
> 
> Nothing personal and I'm not having a go.


You shouldnt really feel cheated. V6 costs the same money. I wanted a V6 and not a 2.0T TTS, paid the same as you. I also wanted LED DRLs but couldnt get them - I feel cheated because I now have to pay 1000 quid to get what you got for free 

You got the faster car. That's the main thing.

Some audi cars can get LED DRLs without being S or RS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're totally right.
I'm putting an RS bumper complete with badge on mine and saving 10k.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> You're totally right.
> I'm putting an RS bumper complete with badge on mine and saving 10k.


oh come on tosh, you know bloody well im right. V6 costs exactly the same as a TTS. only i now have to pay another 1000 quid to get the LED DRLs... so i got a slower non-s car for the same price and paid an extra 1000 quid compared to you just to get the LED DRLs and all that just because i dislike the 2.0T... how do you feel i am degrading your TTS? you think i got my car with LED DRLs cheap? i paid more than you. infact i personally paid 56k euros for a used '08 V6... a new one with the same spec(full spec without RS4 seats and no audi exclusive paint) is 83k euros here... and still there's not a single TTS imported in croatia, lol. i could have imported a brand new TTS with navi for the same money i paid for my used V6. so i dont really feel like im degrading anything.

im also pretty sure anyone who just managed to finance himself a low specced 2.0T will not dish out 1000 quid to get LED DRLs... they might do the cheap LED strip conversion though, you cant really help that, they do it on golf mk2s... i however will dish out 1000 quid for the real thing because i would have dished them out when i was buying the car just to get them...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry, nothing you can say will change my mind.
Same as putting S/RS mirrors on a car, same as putting S/RS alloys on a car, same as putting S/RS bumpers?

Not going down the 20T vs V6 road, but from "your" comments it would seem it's fine for a V6 owner to do this mod but someone with finance on a FWD version its not.

Last post on the subject from me.
Thanks.

Apologies Jaq - drop me a pm if you need anything else.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Sorry, nothing you can say will change my mind.
> Same as putting S/RS mirrors on a car, same as putting S/RS alloys on a car, same as putting S/RS bumpers?
> 
> Not going down the 20T vs V6 road, but from "your" comments it would seem it's fine for a V6 owner to do this mod but someone with finance on a FWD version its not.
> ...


well you implied that by doing the LED DRLs conversion i would be trying to make my car look more expensive. and my point is - it already is just as expensive. and your other idea that im making the car into a wannabe TTS is also wrong - my point is - if i wanted one i would have bought one. i like the TTS LED DRLs and the bodykit, i dont like the engine which is more important to me than body kits and also harder to remedy later - so i didnt buy one. i would NOT be installing LED DRLs because i want my car to look like the TTS and i have no aspirations to badge it as a TTS or pretend to be a TTS. i just think the LED DRLs look nice and i want my car to look nice - simple as that.
another point is that all recent buyers of V6s could have also had a TTS for the same money but didnt because of similar reasons as me, they paid the same amount of money but because of marketing and bussiness and whatnot desicions audi decided to make the LED DRLs exclusive to TTS and TTRS even though V6 costs the same. that's not really nice because you can get an a4 or a5 with LED DRLs and they dont have to be an S model.

the comment about the low probability of low specced TTs getting real LED DRLs was there just to make you feel better. as far as i'm concerned they can all install LED DRLs if they want. my point was that most people who didnt want to pay 1000 quid for some option that at least has some useable functionality they will not pay 1000 quid for LED DRLs either... maybe they will...


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I believe Tosh has left the room. :?

A forum like this one is largely about mods - some discussion on dealer issues, some on recalls and warranty, but a lot on new springs, retro-fitting an RNS-E, getting SDS to work, and not to mention the elephant in the room - ECU reprogramming. LED DRL Headlamps are just another modification. I have no objection to someone installing a gloss black grill on their 2.0T - even with a quattro badge. Makes no difference to me nor will it ever make any difference to the residual value of my 3.2 V6.

I'm grateful to Tosh for his help and input to me on this issue and to many others through his incredible work on the Knowledge base. I don't agree with him on this point, but this does not diminish my admiration for his contribution.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> I'm grateful to Tosh for his help and input to me on this issue and to many others through his incredible work on the Knowledge base. I don't agree with him on this point, but this does not diminish my admiration for his contribution.


same here. infact, just because he's done so much im trying to communicate this point to him


----------



## Youridin (Mar 17, 2009)

" only programming change needed in my configuration was the byte #21 change from value 25 to 26 (under 09 central electronics). For this to be as simple as mine I believe you need to have the K or N version of the controller (8P0 907 279K or N)"

Ok now what does that mean and how do i do it? i have a 2009 TT 2.0 quattro with bi xenon headlights and auto on and off light switch. I wanna order the tts headlights asap


----------



## sw500 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm, I think this thread might well have just saved me £1k if I'm understanding correctly..!!

I'm ordering a TDi S-Line and was going to spec the Xenons, I have Xenons on my other cars and really like the light output however my personal opinion is the £995 option price is very steep, in fact I would've given them a miss altogether (and just gone for some better standard bulbs etc) if it wasn't for the fact I really like the aesthetic looks of the LED DRLs I've seen on the higher spec models. I *assumed* these fancy LED DRLs where part and parcel of the Xeon option, however from this thread it seems as though I was quite possibly mistaken..?

So in summary will a new TDi S-Line spec'd with Xenons still not have the LED DRLs, but assumingly some standard bulb type (inferior looking in my opinion) DRLs?

If this is correct I don't know whether I am happy or unhappy: on the one hand it was the one option I was really hating myself for going for - an extra £1k on an oilburner for some better headlights does seem a little OTT! - on the other hand I do think they look good (and this is were someone suggests I buy some LED strips of eBay.. I know, I know, just personally I prefer OEM where possible).


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

The LED DRL's are exclusive to the TTS you cant spec them on any other model, even if you spec Xenons you just get a standard bulb for the DRL's.

I do agree the price of Xenons is a rip off but don't do what I did and not spec them - I guarantee you'll regret it.

It would appear from this thread TTS headlight can be quite easily retro fitted to cars with Xenons.
Obviously there is the additional cost of purchasing the TTS units but if you already have Xenons at least the option is always there, spec Halogen and you're stuffed!.

I spec'ed Halogen and i've wept like some grandmother every morning for the last two and a half years. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can have (for a price) my S Bryn - im selling up


----------



## superstar1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Bryn said:


> I spec'ed Halogen and i've wept like some grandmother every morning for the last two and a half years. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


My Grandmother is generally very upbeat. Almost overly so! Mind you, I think the fact that she takes a slice of lemon with her cornflakes in the morning may have a lot to do with it!

Yes, I agree, spec xenons. I have the TDI and originally I chose the xenons for the LED DRL's (which the dealer told me came with the TDI xenons - GIT! I only discovered they didn't after reading a thread or two on this forum). Still though, I went with them none the less as you can't beat the light.


----------



## sw500 (Mar 23, 2009)

superstar1 said:


> Yes, I agree, spec xenons. I have the TDI and originally I chose the xenons for the LED DRL's (which the dealer told me came with the TDI xenons - GIT! I only discovered they didn't after reading a thread or two on this forum). Still though, I went with them none the less as you can't beat the light.


Seems like you were in a similar boat to me. I have to admit I am (shamefully) trying to tone-down the spec of my TT TDi as much as possible as it will be used as my second-car (ie. the one I'll be able to actually afford to drive to work each day! lol) and therefore won't be going all out crazy on the options like I normally do (did I really need to spec the digital TV on my last major car purchase - I mean, can I actually ever remember using the thing?! ).

You say you can't beat the light - I 100% agree having currently two cars with Xenon's and one without - however I find myself asking if I could come CLOSE to it with some Philips Xtreme bulbs or similar. As I'm wearing my sensible hat with this one it all comes down to cost for me: if the Xenon's were £500 with funky LEDs I'm sold, for nearly £1k with funky LEDs I'm twisting my own arm and just about there, for £1k purely for the superior lighting quality alone I think I'm having a hard time justifying it and instead swaying towards some normal uprated bulbs which will probably be somewhere between std. vs. Xenon.

Any opinions re. how much of an improvement such bulbs would be (compared to either standard or Xenon) would be gratefully appreciated..

SW


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> You can have (for a price) my S Bryn - im selling up


Keep thinking I might bail out myself as well Kev :-|


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

sw500 said:


> Any opinions re. how much of an improvement such bulbs would be (compared to either standard or Xenon) would be gratefully appreciated..
> 
> SW


I gave the old Philips Extremes a go but IMO there was little difference


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

santa93 said:


> . For this to be as simple as mine I believe you need to have the K or N version of the controller (8P0 907 279K or N), if you don't you may need more cash i.e. change that part also.


Quick question - where can I see the part number on the controller if I want to verify if I have a K or N version?


----------



## santa93 (Mar 21, 2009)

You can see it with VAG-COM when you open the controller: 09 Central Electronics.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

santa93 said:


> You can see it with VAG-COM when you open the controller: 09 Central Electronics.


Good news! I took the car in to the dealer who had installed the Oettinger Quad to have them adjust the fitment (it was off about one centimeter on on side....all fixed  ) and had them query the car while it was in the shop. My Central Electronics controller is a series K - so I am good to go with just a VAGCOM reprogramming for LED DRL's.

Will order the lights on Monday.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Out of curiosity, what light replaces the standard dual xenon's Halogen DRL on the LED DRL equipped headlight?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Indicators.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Indicators.


I gather there is a setting that determines if the LED's come off when the indicator is on. I saw an A4 with the LED's flashing on and off in opposition to the flashing of the indicator....looked silly to me. Do yours do this Tosh?


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

My Supplier supplies the likes of OEMPlus and all those OEM part providers. They have done the conversion already and it does work I posted these requirements and they the only requirements they had to get the TTS lights working and CONFIRMED. I will find the post that one of the guys in Germany forums did and got working without even knowing. Apparently a new controller costs around 249 Euros.

The coding on VagCOm depends on the Controller Version which is KEY this then allows you to tell the controller that :
1. You have TTS LED lights
2. You can then set what you want the LED's to do when you indicating

So I *have ordered my lights* and they should be here end of next week and I will post the out comes  If ya all want to wait 

Checking my controller:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K HW: *8P0 907 279** K*
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2501
Coding: 89060E8280141C80471800001800000000094E075A250802000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236

Part No: 8J2 955 119 
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0060
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.



> Ok so news just in (from my part supplier) is that the TTS light's will now work on SOME of the non TTS cars the requirements are:
> 
> 1. Car is MY08 + (If not you need an updated controller)
> 2. You have Bi Xenon's - if you don't you need to get a Bi Xenon conversion first (Controller and three wiring harnesses)
> ...


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> santa93 said:
> 
> 
> > You can see it with VAG-COM when you open the controller: 09 Central Electronics.
> ...


N series WILL work as well  the guys in Germany checked to see if the TTS LED lights and Indicating options were available in VagCom and they could set it.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Indicators.
> ...


Yes there is, you can change that on the "Famous" controller we all talking about


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

TTSFan said:


> My Supplier supplies the likes of OEMPlus and all those OEM part providers. They have done the conversion already and it does work I posted these requirements and they the only requirements they had to get the TTS lights working and CONFIRMED. I will find the post that one of the guys in Germany forums did and got working without even knowing. Apparently a new controller costs around 249 Euros.


I think we've got the same supplier....you've got PM.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Just received confirmation by email from Holger that my TTS LED head lamps have shipped today. From Germany, these should be here before the week is out.

*Question then*: If I install them on the weekend, but do not have time to get to a dealer for the VAS changes, will the headlights still work? I'm concerned about both headlights and turn signals in the new lights being functional as intended, even if switched (headlights) manually. I can understand that the Auto On and DRL settings will not.

Obviously, if the word is that the lights and turn signals will not work until the VAS/VAGCOM changes are made, then I'll find something else to fill the idle hours of my weekend...maybe do something with my wife :wink:


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> Just received confirmation by email from Holger that my TTS LED head lamps have shipped today. From Germany, these should be here before the week is out.
> 
> *Question then*: If I install them on the weekend, but do not have time to get to a dealer for the VAS changes, will the headlights still work? I'm concerned about both headlights and turn signals in the new lights being functional as intended, even if switched (headlights) manually. I can understand that the Auto On and DRL settings will not.
> 
> Obviously, if the word is that the lights and turn signals will not work until the VAS/VAGCOM changes are made, then I'll find something else to fill the idle hours of my weekend...maybe do something with my wife :wink:


the Vagcom is for your DRL  so it should work out the box remember you have to take the HID bulbs from your current headlight and fit them into your LED lights


----------



## santa93 (Mar 21, 2009)

I suspect it will not work without coding (or depends of course on the definition of not working). Remember that where you now have your DRL bulbs your TTS lights will have the yellow turn signal bulbs. So I believe that your Xenons may work but turn signals and LED DRLs will not. You will most likely also get an error msg stuck on your cluster.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

TTSFan said:


> the Vagcom is for your DRL  so it should work out the box remember you have to take the HID bulbs from your current headlight and fit them into your LED lights


Are you saying the lamps ship without bulbs?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends "what" you have ordered.
Might also ship without controller.

PM me the part and i'll check what you get.
But as a rule - no bulbs, no controller. Just a case.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Two lamps, left and right - same as Santa...8J0941029Q and 8J0941030Q - As you have said, the controllers on the lights are the same for all - it is the central controller that matters and mine is a K series (8P0907279K) which should work.

No big deal then, I'll just have to swap the bulbs. Any special precautions with those? Like wearing gloves so as not to get anything on the lamp itself?


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

TTSFan said:


> Singletrack said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


How can you stop the LED's to come off when the indicator is on ? Because it is ugly to have one on and the other one off !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They dont. LEDs stay on all the time.
Indicator is not where the leds are on the TTS. inside bulb or where the DRL is for std xenon cars.


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

I know that ! I have a TTS also ! But when I put the indicator on, the LED brightness is reduced and I want to avoid that !

Do you know how to do that ?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I swear to God mate! I saw an A4 in Brussels with the LED DRL's alternating with the turn signal indicator...looked incredibly stupid...but there it was. :roll:


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> I swear to God mate! I saw an A4 in Brussels with the LED DRL's alternating with the turn signal indicator...looked incredibly stupid...but there it was. :roll:


Not alternating but the brightness is reduced (same when you switch on the xenon lights)


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> I swear to God mate! I saw an A4 in Brussels with the LED DRL's alternating with the turn signal indicator...looked incredibly stupid...but there it was. :roll:


Yes you can get the LED's to turn off if you got your indicator on - its on the central electronics.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

jaymaf said:


> Singletrack said:
> 
> 
> > I swear to God mate! I saw an A4 in Brussels with the LED DRL's alternating with the turn signal indicator...looked incredibly stupid...but there it was. :roll:
> ...


You can also do this via the controller and vagcom. Ill double check for you


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> Two lamps, left and right - same as Santa...8J0941029Q and 8J0941030Q - As you have said, the controllers on the lights are the same for all - it is the central controller that matters and mine is a K series (8P0907279K) which should work.
> 
> No big deal then, I'll just have to swap the bulbs. Any special precautions with those? Like wearing gloves so as not to get anything on the lamp itself?


To be exact on your controller number it either ends with a K (as below) or it can be a N controller too:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K HW: 8P0 907 279 K
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2501
Coding: 89060E8280141C80471800001800000000094E075A250802000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236

Part No: 8J2 955 119 
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0060
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > the Vagcom is for your DRL  so it should work out the box remember you have to take the HID bulbs from your current headlight and fit them into your LED lights
> ...


Your lamps I know for sure as I have the sameones coming and checked - NO BULBS you have to replace them from the old light housing.


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

TTSFan said:


> jaymaf said:
> 
> 
> > Singletrack said:
> ...


Thanks !!  I really want the brightness to stay the same when the indicator is on !


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

If you have the auto leveling headlamps, I wouldn't attempt to use them without first adjusting them by Vag. I hear you'll snap the little motor that's in the headlamp and you'll get a nastygram on the dis. :?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Might as well temper my impatience and just wait until I can get the car into a sympathetic dealer's workshop to have the lights installed properly. I'm not much into doing this stuff myself anyway.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

An update. My lights have arrived - 24 hours after they were shipped! I have booked an appointment with the dealer closest to my office which also happens to be the importer for Belgium. Work will be done on Tuesday next week and I'll report on the outcome with piccies thereafter.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

It's finally done! When I brought the car in this morning they did not seem to know anything about how to go about it - other than actually fitting the lights. I showed them the VAS printout of the part number for my central controller and explained what had to be done in terms of programming (Byte 21 from 25 to 26). Short time later, I got the SMS that the car was ready - told me that there were no problems at all.

LED envy now satisfied. Did you hear that?  Was that the sound of the resale value of every TTS on the planet droppping?  

False alarm, just the neighbour's cat.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS forsale. £10k or nearest offer.

In all honesty this does devalue the TTS - you may as well put a badge on the back because this is what makes the TTS unique along with the mirrors. Jack or Joe wont be able to tell the difference.

No offence ment.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Singletrack said:


> It's finally done!


I was going to post something like, 'a lot of $$$ for a lil bit of bling'. But I guess you could flog them on ebay when selling the car on.
When you getting the wing mirrors then? :roll:


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> TTS forsale. £10k or nearest offer.
> 
> In all honesty this does devalue the TTS - you may as well put a badge on the back because this is what makes the TTS unique along with the mirrors. Jack or Joe wont be able to tell the difference.
> 
> No offence ment.


I have to agree on this one, There will be loads of (not really a TTS) around


----------



## Youridin (Mar 17, 2009)

Singletrack said:


> It's finally done! When I brought the car in this morning they did not seem to know anything about how to go about it - other than actually fitting the lights. I showed them the VAS printout of the part number for my central controller and explained what had to be done in terms of programming (Byte 21 from 25 to 26). Short time later, I got the SMS that the car was ready - told me that there were no problems at all.
> 
> LED envy now satisfied. Did you hear that?  Was that the sound of the resale value of every TTS on the planet droppping?
> 
> False alarm, just the neighbour's cat.


Nice How much US for the tts headlight for both sides??


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> TTS forsale. £10k or nearest offer.
> 
> In all honesty this does devalue the TTS - you may as well put a badge on the back because this is what makes the TTS unique along with the mirrors. Jack or Joe wont be able to tell the difference.
> 
> No offence ment.


None taken.

I have no intention of doing the mirrors - I prefer the body coloured mirrors. I also am not changing the grill - being very happy with the gloss black one I have. As for badges, I removed the S Line badges and the quattro from the rear. Nor would I apply the metal surrounds to my fog lights. The rearward appearance of my Oettinger quad exhaust is considerably more "in your face" than the more discreet quads of the TTS.

There is a guy with a black TTS who parks in the lot visible from my office (must work either at Nikon or Tenneco). From where I sit (3rd floor, corner), it is the front bumper, rear exhaust and mirrors that are the most distinctive features of the car - only when it is moving do the LED's draw the eye - just as they do on the new A3, A4, A5, Q5, A6.....


----------



## mramessa (Mar 30, 2008)

Can you let me know please how much everything cost to convert the lights as I am interested in doing this.

They look excellent


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

mramessa said:


> Can you let me know please how much everything cost to convert the lights as I am interested in doing this.
> 
> They look excellent


Thanks! You've got PM.

An additional bit of programming needs to be done when you install these beyond just activating parameter 26 at byte 21. I am told that these parameters are also options:

1. Turn off DRL when Xenon's have been switched on
2. Turn off DRL when indicator is on
3. Dim DRL when main beams are on

It is the last one you want to set as the LED's are quite bright and at night in combinantion with the main beams.


----------



## noraa (May 2, 2009)

TTSFan said:


> Checking my controller:
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279.LBL
> Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K HW: *8P0 907 279** K*
> Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2501
> ...


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K HW: 8P0 907 279 K
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2501 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007364008
Coding: 01040E8280141C00471800001800000000085E075C210802000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200

Part No: 8J2 955 119 
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

I have the same controller but my coding is slightly different. does it mean that my controller is able to drive a tts headlight? I am currently running my helogen.


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> I swear to God mate! I saw an A4 in Brussels with the LED DRL's alternating with the turn signal indicator...looked incredibly stupid...but there it was. :roll:


Not alternating but the brightness is reduced (same when you switch on the xenon lights)[/quote]

You can also do this via the controller and vagcom. Ill double check for you[/quote]

Thanks !!  I really want the brightness to stay the same when the indicator is on ![/quote]

mine stay at the same brightness when the indicators are on, and dim slightly when the zenons are on. might be to do with the when you got the car, model year? (mine's june 08) i know other model's in the audi range dim when the indicators are on so other drivers and see them clearer.

i like the LED mod and can see why some people would like them.... i would. though i wouldnt want to pay 1k for the zenons then another 1k to get the tts zenons with LED's but....... if you got the money why not


----------



## Dondi (Sep 13, 2009)

TTSFan said:


> jaymaf said:
> 
> 
> > Singletrack said:
> ...


I actually like the effect of the DRL LEDs alternating with the turn signals [smiley=thumbsup.gif] -- I saw an A5 with the effect and thought it was really cool looking. Since then I have wondered if there was a setting on my 2009 TTS (US) that could activate the effect. Can this be done with the standard (US) TTS controller? If so/not please explain how?

Thanks!


----------



## fearline (Jan 7, 2010)

Help please anyone!
i have a 07 modell TT 8j and i have just bought Adaptive TTS Led headlights and i have problems to make the adaptive 
to work.The wrongmessage in my car is: Headlight range control is defect!
my car did not have adaptive headlights before.
i have changed my central controller from G to K, but no difference.
Anyone know what the problem is??


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Just to update old thread. Bought TTS AFS lights with LED DRLs - good price from Huntingdon Audi/ebay.
Took 30 mins to unpack - fit - code & align. Because the turn indicator is not v close to the DRL it's still q visible without the CEM change - so the TTS lights are really easy plug/code/play upgrade. Hopefully my old HID/AFS lights will appear for sale shortly making the cost to change not so painful.

Ross-Tech Wiki has the xenon headlight code & align details - think you might need a real VCDS.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

What are the part numbers of the lights if you don't mind me asking? I'm after a driver's side one if I can find one. Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Just to update old thread. Bought TTS AFS lights with LED DRLs - good price from Huntingdon Audi/ebay.
> Took 30 mins to unpack - fit - code & align. Because the turn indicator is not v close to the DRL it's still q visible without the CEM change - so the TTS lights are really easy plug/code/play upgrade. Hopefully my old HID/AFS lights will appear for sale shortly making the cost to change not so painful.
> 
> Ross-Tech Wiki has the xenon headlight code & align details - think you might need a real VCDS.


Only easy because you already had xenons with afs

Nowhere near as simple if you didn't

And you don't need to change the cem on a tt for led drls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I receive the LED Xenon today: 8J0941003AJ, 8J0941004AJ. Will they work with the CEM 8P0 907 279 *P*? Would VCDS work with this CEM without issues?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Your cem is a high 30 byte, no problems at all 
Vcds works with any cem

8P0-907-279: 17 byte (base) 
8P0-907-279-A: 17 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-B: 21 bytes (base) 
8P0-907-279-C: 21 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-D: 17 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-E: 23 byte (base) 
8P0-907-279-F: 23 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-H: 24 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-J: 30 bytes (base) 
8P0-907-279-K: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-L: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-M: 30 bytes (base) 
8P0-907-279-N: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-P: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-Q: 30 Byte (Highend)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

it took me a while to know how to approach the byte 21 of coding for CEM


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just want to describe my step by step installation

1) get the torx screwdriver in the trunk









2) get the new headlights ready (actually they are used from eBay)









3) found out that two mounting points are broken, luckily it can still be mounted securely









4) coding










5) found out that Xenon bulb in driver's side headlight not working, finally found out that the seller did not include it in the shipment









after that, i got the Xenon bulb from the old headlight and install it easily inside the Xenon bulb holder


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There's additional coding you haven't mentioned

The byte that involves dimming whilst indicating

The byte that allows drls on with switch in position 0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

The mounts/brackets on these lights break off easily in shipment. You can buy OEM repair kits.

8J0-998-122 for Right
8J0-998-121 for Left

I have a kit for the right on the way for mine. Your lights won't align properly if the mounts are broken.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Bobo2211 said:


>


Nice job. I bet you're happy with them.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Your cem is a high 30 byte, no problems at all
> Vcds works with any cem
> 
> 8P0-907-279-H: 24 Byte (Highend)


How about the H version above? Is that one good to go too?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

efunc said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Your cem is a high 30 byte, no problems at all
> ...


Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> efunc said:
> 
> 
> > ReTTro fit said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> The mounts/brackets on these lights break off easily in shipment. You can buy OEM repair kits.
> 
> 8J0-998-122 for Right
> 8J0-998-121 for Left
> ...


many thanks, you have saved my life 
placed an order at a local dealer, they quote 27$, seems to be reasonable


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bobo2211 said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > The mounts/brackets on these lights break off easily in shipment. You can buy OEM repair kits.
> ...


Glad I could help! Those part number took a lot of searching to find, but seems like a lot of people need them. The top mount of my right one broke just being on the car as normal daily driving.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey blaylock,

It turns out that I need only one from two pieces in the repair kit, i can give you the one on top for
Free if you pay the shipping cost. I'll be in Germany in November. Currently it's quite expensive if I send it to you from Vietnam

The one I just attached is near to the grille.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bobo2211 said:


> Hey blaylock,
> 
> It turns out that I need only one from two pieces in the repair kit, i can give you the one on top for
> Free if you pay the shipping cost. I'll be in Germany in November. Currently it's quite expensive if I send it to you from Vietnam
> ...


 I appreciate it but I already ordered a kit. It will arrive next week

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolos21 (May 10, 2017)

Hello my friends. Heeeeelp me please. I have bi xenon without auto mode but with drl mode. I am trying to recode my new tts headlights and I can not. I have like this effect: 



Please help me!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What years your car 
What version central electrics module have you got

What coding changes have you done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolos21 (May 10, 2017)

My car license says 12/2009 but my VIN in character 10 has A. So I think my model is 2010. VIN check sites say that my car is 2010 model. I went to ABT here in Greece to recode them. I didn't do it myself. I don't know my central electrics module version. How can I find it? From my VIN I found that I need 8J0051444 adapter. Is this true?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've never know a loom adapter to be pinned correctly yet !

It's seems that in the video there pulsing aswell as under voltage as there not bright enough 
Without know what / how it's coded it's hard to say what your issue is

Could you look at your loom adapters and tell me what pins go to what on your 10 - 14 adapter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolos21 (May 10, 2017)

We talked with Audi and they told us that there are headlights with led for my car but they are with an adapter. Adapter's part no is 8J0051444. Look in the description here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-TTS...ash=item1c83c17388:g:TdIAAOSwBLlVUiyA&vxp=mtr It says that from model year 2010, the adapter must be used with the number 8J0051444 according to Audi. I don't have the adapters yet. I will order them. But I ask here, before order them, to tell me your opinion.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So how have you got them plugged in now ???

Yes loom adapters are required and additional wires ran to the cars cem for main beam to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolos21 (May 10, 2017)

For now, I have the old ones bi xenon headlights. Look: http://www.orionautoservice.com/portfolio/audi-tt-led-headlight-retrofit/ This is the solution from the video! "As it turned out, a modification needed to be done on the wiring harness to get the proper voltage to the LEDs." So I think I need adaptors. What do you say?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking at that you haven't completed all the coding !

There is a drop down box in 
09 cent elecs 
Byte 18
You need to change the coding there from 
"Bi xenons with seperate drls "
To
"Bi xenons with led drls "

Your saying you already have bi xenons so why buy a loom adapter ? It's not needed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolos21 (May 10, 2017)

It's needed. They told us from Audi. My model needs adaptors. Pins in factory headlights are in different position than in led headlights.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's not "needed "

If your listening to "audi" Why are you on here asking questions ?

The only reason a loom adapter is needed is when going from halogen to bi xenon 
( 10 pin to 14 pin )

I've done loads of these conversions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"For now, I have the old ones bi xenon headlights." Lolos21 do you really mean that, or are your original headlights the standard halogens? If so, that would explain why Audi have told you that you need wiring adaptors.


----------



## Lolos21 (May 10, 2017)

From eBay. Read: Until model year 2009, according to the Audi, the vehicle control unit with the number 8P0907279P has to be installed.
From model year 2010, the adapters with the number 8J0051444 have to be used.

My original headlights are bi xenon. My control unit isn't 8P0907279P. That's why I need adaptors. I think 8J0051444 adaptors are different from halogen to bi xenon adaptors. I asked here before calling Audi. I will take photos my connectors.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cause everyone on eBay knows exactly what there talking about

So... so far you believe everyone on eBay and at audi dealer 
But not the people that can and have actually done it 


YOU DONT NEED ADAPTERS

Good luck with your install

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolos21 (May 10, 2017)

OK my friend. Be cool. We discuss. So, if you can help me, what do you want to know about my car?


----------



## martyj200 (Aug 2, 2017)

ReTTro fit could you help me with some advice, you seem to be the only person I have found on forums that knows this LED DRL conversion. I have a 56 2006 3.2 Quattro with Xenons auto levelling factory fit. They are the lights that have a DRL bulb in them and I have DRL on my headlight switch. I have got a pair of LED DRL XENONS HEADLIGHT 8j0 941 004AK & 8j0 941 003AK. I removed the headlights from my car today to do a preliminary test and have found that the DRL LED lights will come on when I turn on the ignition with headlights switched to off and the DRL switch at 1. The drl will then go off if I put the headlights on and if I turn the headlights off again there is no drl. I have just plugged these lights in. The only coding I have done is changed from North America drl to Scandinavia and checked the box for xenon with shutters. My cem is version H Any help you can offer would be appreciated thanks


----------

